#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONU Brasil AN5506-02-B (OLT não reconehce)

## Nery

Olá. Comporei uma caixa com 20 unidades de ONU Fiberhome AN5506-02-B que tem escrito Brasil na parte superior. A olt não reconhece. Levei a mesma em outras OLTs de colegas e reconhece normal. Alguém sabe o que ocorre?

----------


## edsong

Confirme o firmware da olt, recomendaria o RP1000, e se for utilizado pelo anm2000 mude para o unm2000

----------

